# New Tiel



## OscarGrouch (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi, y´all! Yesterday morning I adopted a 5-year-old untamed male Cockatiel. His name is Oscar the Grouch. I am his 3rd home. Any training tips? I will wait a few days to let him get used to everything.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

OscarGrouch said:


> Hi, y´all! Yesterday morning I adopted a 5-year-old untamed male Cockatiel. His name is Oscar the Grouch. I am his 3rd home. Any training tips? I will wait a few days to let him get used to everything.


Yes, since you just got him yesterday. he needs some time to get use to you and his new home. Since you say he was untamed. you have your work cut out for you. At 5 years old, it's just going to take time. I feel sorry for a poor bird that's been passed around like a Thanksgiving turkey! No wonder he's a grouch. Try to find out what he likes for treats such as millet. Go easy on that because most tiels love it, it's fattening. You might also see if you can get him to eat a few veggies like broccoli. When he's a cranky bird and you think you've lost all hope.....THAT'S when you really need to come thru for him.


----------



## OscarGrouch (Mar 15, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> Yes, since you just got him yesterday. he needs some time to get use to you and his new home. Since you say he was untamed. you have your work cut out for you. At 5 years old, it's just going to take time. I feel sorry for a poor bird that's been passed around like a Thanksgiving turkey! No wonder he's a grouch. Try to find out what he likes for treats such as millet. Go easy on that because most tiels love it, it's fattening. You might also see if you can get him to eat a few veggies like broccoli. When he's a cranky bird and you think you've lost all hope.....THAT'S when you really need to come thru for him.


I might even be his 4th or 5th home. I am at least his 3rd home, poor Oscar. He loves millet and it will be perfect for training! I am going to start training on Wednesday. I am excited to work with him. I will be using the stickied training method discussion in this forum for him.


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

The best approach to tame a new bird is to start taming from the day 1. Once bird settled down, it is more difficult to tame it.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Be sure and keep us informed about Oscar.


----------



## OscarGrouch (Mar 15, 2021)

I will. He is doing excellent. He puffs up his cheeks, grinds his beak, and looks sleepy when I call him a pretty bird, haha.


----------



## Cramersdad (Dec 7, 2020)

Best wishes to you and "Oscar The Grouch." This forum is so valuable. Myself and my remaining 4, 28 yr. old cockatiels read stories from illnessnes to wonderful stories like this. I am so thankful for people whom open their hearts to any one of a kind bird, or creature whom just wantsneeds love, care and companionship...a healthy, happy life. Best wishes, really. And yes, as RS states: "be sure and keep us informed about...Oscar." Peace, Fr. Greg, Cramer, Ollie, Pearlman/Sneakers and Cosmo.


----------

